# Should I apply for Canada Student Visa with Spouse



## Dadakoko (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I just an admission to McMaster University for Post graduate studies and should be applying for visa soon.

Can I apply for the Student Visa at the same time with my wife. We meet all financial requirement but has an MSc from UK and currently on the PWS expiring in March 2012.

Am skeptical since I have read that the immigration office would to know you have ties back home. Am wondering if I should apply and alone and they she comes to join me say in 3 months time.

Thanks for any ideas.

Dadakoko


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dadakoko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just an admission to McMaster University for Post graduate studies and should be applying for visa soon.
> 
> ...


McMaster University admission office should be able to help you with your question. You should also read: Studying in Canada


----------



## Dadakoko (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Auld,

I spoke with them and they said I could apply for the visa alone or along with my spouse. I just want to know if our current visa status as PWS in UK wld affect our chances of getting the visa and/or if it is best 1 person goes and the other comes later.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dadakoko said:


> Hi Auld,
> 
> I spoke with them and they said I could apply for the visa alone or along with my spouse. I just want to know if our current visa status as PWS in UK wld affect our chances of getting the visa and/or if it is best 1 person goes and the other comes later.


There is no reason I'm aware of that precludes you both coming to Canada at the same time.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

As long as you can document solid financial & social ties to home country and present a reasoanble plan for the future (what will you do once you earn your degree in Canada) then you should be fine. You should be very detailed and transparent in your written submissions accompanying the application. Although these are always discretionary decisions so there's no 100% guarantee. 

regards,

Ralph


----------

